# System crash! Roland and new computers 64 bit



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok, I am sure most of you have had the bad experence of a computer crashing.. Well I got a bad one this Saturday. Thank god for back ups.. But I went out and bought new computer HP 64 Bit Vista... Tried to hook up my Roland.. Guess what.. Roland does not have drivers for 64 bit computers...So if it happens to you and you use the Roland GX24 don'r buy a 64 bit computer. Thank God my laptop is 32 bit and vista. Roland sent me driver info on that and will hook up today. My old computer still works but has gone wacko.. and it not connected to internet now and still operated my Roland and that is all I am going touse it for. Lou


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered all new Dells, with XP. The US gov't, will still only buy XP, no vista yet for them.


----------



## specialtygraphcs (Jun 16, 2008)

We have received information from Roland regarding their 64 bit drivers. They have told us that they are currently working on a 64 bit driver but haven't given a time line of when or what models they are making it for.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

specialtygraphcs said:


> We have received information from Roland regarding their 64 bit drivers. They have told us that they are currently working on a 64 bit driver but haven't given a time line of when or what models they are making it for.


 They emailed me that it would be early 2009. lets hope. I am rebuilding my old computer so I can use it for cutting. Had to reformat everything.. Folks get a back up drive.. they are great.. saved my life.. or at least my business.. Lou


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, Vista 64 is a strange beast, we had no problem using it with our roland vp540, but it seems to actually slow down our rip and use extra memory even though we are using 4 sticks of memory now. CS4 crashes more often with vista and we are going back to XP. Not sure why some roland printers work and others don't but if mine does they should be able to get you running.

PS Our CO2 laser won't run with 64 either.

good luck


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

leadergrafx said:


> Hello, Vista 64 is a strange beast, we had no problem using it with our roland vp540, but it seems to actually slow down our rip and use extra memory even though we are using 4 sticks of memory now. CS4 crashes more often with vista and we are going back to XP. Not sure why some roland printers work and others don't but if mine does they should be able to get you running.
> 
> PS Our CO2 laser won't run with 64 either.
> 
> good luck


 I reformated my old computer (thank god for back up) and it has windows xp on it. I am allready having problems with the new computer so it is going back to Costco. every time I turn it on it comes up with a system restore window. Not goood. I wonder if the New windows 7 will be better.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Lou, Dell is still selling XP on new units. You just pick the downgrade option. They have some really good prices if you find what you need on sale.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a xc-540 soljet pro III and am running versa works on vista ultimate 64 bit and it has not given me a problem. I have been using it not for over 5 months. When I called Roland they also said that they were working on the 64 bit version of that software but when I told him it worked fine on my system he said that he has had a lot of his customers using vista 64 bit with out any problems. Windows XP 64 isn't the same as vista 64.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

parkst23 said:


> I have a xc-540 soljet pro III and am running versa works on vista ultimate 64 bit and it has not given me a problem. I have been using it not for over 5 months. When I called Roland they also said that they were working on the 64 bit version of that software but when I told him it worked fine on my system he said that he has had a lot of his customers using vista 64 bit with out any problems. Windows XP 64 isn't the same as vista 64.


 
Thanks for verification, thought maybe our running Vista 64 was just luck. Seems like it is working with some model printers and not others.
Are you having any tendencies to run alittle slower at times?

Rick


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I did have a couple of times where it ran slow but I was also using a slower computer. I got sick of waiting and went out and built myself a killer system that would handle anything. 
I went with a quad core system, Vista Ultimate 64, 8 gigs of DDR2 memory 800, and not the cheaper memory you will see a huge performance hit when you try will cheaper memory. I also am using 2 western Digital raptor hard drives as my primary in raid and then (2) terabyte hard drives for storage only no programs and a 640 meg video card. I know a lot you will say this is over kill but if you really want to use photoshop & Illustrator cs4 with out any lag then I recomend this setup. For lag time in versa works the only time is when I don't have the time to adjust a customers image from a 600 meg image and yes that does take aprox 2 minutes. Other than that it is extremely fast. Finally I would never rocomend a HP, Sony, Compac, Emachine, Dell, or Gateway. If possible go to your local computer guy and ask for the specific parts that you desire and pay him to put it together. The only reason I say this is that all of the big companies out there use OEM parts and honestly they are not even close to the speed they should be especially for the amount of money you will have to pay.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

It soungs like we are on the sme page, I am not our computer guy I just authorize equippment purchases. I know we have the quad core ith 4 sticks memory 2 each for total of eight. Our memory is also the higher quality and we have an external hard drive as well, We are running through a 24" hp monitor and also have that spliced off to a 55" plasma tv so customers can see the quality of their product in full size (especially useful for viewing vehicle wrapsWe just received our cs4 . when we were installing one stic of memory we had a power failure and wonder if that comprimised one of our memory sticks. Anyway, sort of off the subject. have you tried to network your Ult 64 vista to another system (computer) yet?

rick


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

What about your video card. That makes a huge difference. Alot of people make a mistake and just look at the size of the memory on the video card and not the bit rate that it is. Look on ebay you can get a 640 meg video card for approx $150. That card is 320 bit and will help you out alot. Video cards are great way to help your computers performance and it really shows when using programs. I just saw one on Ebay starting at $75 and it probley will only go for approx $130 which is a great deal since I paid over $400 for mine whenm this card came out. Other than that it sounds like your computer is great. Have you tweaked your start up programs? Also what kind of antivirus are you running? Norton is a really big system hog. I hope this helps.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi they said we are running AVG anti virus and our graphics card is 256. Our memory is corsair. We are on the right track but have a few tweeks. Have you investigated Mac I hear it is a graphic designers paradise.

Rick


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

CS4 master Collection works extremely fast. I wouldn't bother with a MAC. For the amount of money it would cost you to buy a mediocre MAC you could buy a extrmely fast top of the line PC system and almost pay for CS4 master collection student edition


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed, when we told the rep our needs for a computer the quote was 14 grand! we have cs4, just came when i was at the Atlanta show, Do you run jpss with your roland and if so what media setting are you getting best results with.

Rick


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like we could use a better video card. We are also running a terabyte and external hard derive. Thanks for info rick


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh I had a western Digital External hard drive and a lot of the time it was extremely slow. I bought internal high quality hard drive and saw a big performance. I would not use a external anymore unless it was for personal things.


----------

